# MKIV Golf cage build question.



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Currently I have the bolt in AutoPower roll bar in my MKIV Golf











This winter the plan is to weld in a full cage and stiffen the chassis a bit. My question is would it be wiser to fully remove the bolt in roll bar and go completely from scratch or would it be ok to weld in the current roll bar and then weld the front portion of the cage to that? 

Im not the one doing the fabrication. Will be done by a friends shop. Not trying to cut corners but if its an option that could save me a bit of money that I could use in another aspect of the build I wouldnt be opposed.


----------



## ta TACO (Aug 25, 2013)

baun,
As long as the tubing used is some good DOM or even HREW, you should be good to go in having it welded up. The cost of having a cage custom built will be at least 2-3 times what you paid for the kit. Just so you know, I've never hit the road tracks. I have been into offroading for a few years now. I've seen many cagesThat are bolt together get welded up. If you do get it welded, you can add to or take away, per rules and your liking.

Just my thoughts. Hope this helps,

Davin


----------



## MidnightOil (Jan 8, 2013)

Hard to see from the pictures but the down tubes supporting the main hoop appear to be two pieces bolted together. For most road racing series that is not allowed. Double check the appropriate rule set to confirm. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------

